# Kayaking in Clear Fork Reservoir?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never been on Clear Fork Reservoir, but I do know that there's an 8 m.p.h. speed restriction on it. Given the speed restriction, I would guess it to be a safe place for some kayak fishing.

* Has anyone kayak fished this piece of water?
* How's the boat traffic?

I'd like to do some trolling and/or casting to see what's in there for supper. 

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Good question. I've been thinking about posing the same question but for a small 12' jon with electric motor. 

Hopefully someone will chime in because it seems like a neat place to fish. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

It's been years but I had canoed it when I was in boy scouts. The camp maintained a small launch. Most of the pleasure boater's are on pontoons and everyone else is fishing. There is a small sail club there also. Nice inlets to get into by small boat and plenty of fish to find. Should be fun to kayak. Mid-Ohio race way is right next door so you might want to avoid the bigger race weekends. Everything gets a little crazy then.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There are no saugeye or walleye in the lake. Only things you could troll for would be crappie and musky. Honestly, as a crappie lake, it sucks! The water is a bit hot for trolling for musky. They don't fair well in this weather. Also, the tricky part about paddling at CF is that you MUST put in at the marina. There are signs at the other places saying All Watercraft must be put in at marina.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, guys.  My brother and I are loading up our kayaks and are heading to Clear Fork tomorrow and hope to get there around noonish. We'll probably make an all day trip out of it, which will give us enough time to check out the entire lake...or most of it.

I'll have to post some pics, if the fishing turns out to be decent. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Thanks for all the info, guys.  My brother and I are loading up our kayaks and are heading to Clear Fork tomorrow and hope to get there around noonish. We'll probably make an all day trip out of it, which will give us enough time to check out the entire lake...or most of it.
> 
> I'll have to post some pics, if the fishing turns out to be decent.
> 
> Bowhunter57


Keep me updated, Bowhunter, as I hope to make it over there sometime this fall. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

celtic11 said:


> Keep me updated, Bowhunter, as I hope to make it over there sometime this fall.


celtic11,
If I were you, I'd search out a better piece of water. We got on the lake around 3:30 and fished almost till sunset and came up empty. A few light strikes, but we never put a single fish in the boat. The water was stained/muddy, it was very weedy and there was a fair amount of motorized boat traffic.

Having to put in at a marina with "marina only" signs everywhere, was a pain, as the deep water is at the other end of the lake...2.5 miles away.

KeithOH, was going to Kiser Lake and I wish that I'd have went with him, as Clear Fork was a bust. My worst day on Kiser was way better than what I experienced at Clear Fork, yesterday. I did notice that the wind was out of the north and that doesn't help. 

Bowhunter57


----------

